# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Не удалось запустить службу DHCP-клиент

## S1111S

Не удалось запустить службу DHCP-клиент на локальном компьютере. Ошибка 1068 не удалось запустить дочернюю службу. Зависит от NetBIOS через TCP/IP. Эта служба тоже не запускается...ошибка та же. Что может быть!!!?
Сеть на три компа, на двух есть интернет, на третьем не может получить сетевой адрес...и вот эти ошибки.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Внимательно прочитать, аккуратно выполнить

----------


## Numb

В дополнение, проверьте в диспетчере устройств состояние устройства "NETBIOS через TCPIP". Если отключено, его следует включить.

----------


## S1111S

> В дополнение, проверьте в диспетчере устройств состояние устройства "NETBIOS через TCPIP". Если отключено, его следует включить.


Такого устройства в диспетчере устройств нет.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Внимательно прочитать, аккуратно выполнить


Я открывал тему в разделе помогите по правилам форума с логами, посмотрите пожалуйста. http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=71634

----------


## Numb

> Такого устройства в диспетчере устройств нет.


Мы говорим про Windows XP? Тогда, в диспетчере устройств, верхнее меню "Вид" - поставьте галку на пункте "Показать скрытые устройства" В появившемся списке "Драйверы устройств не PnP" оно и должно быть.

----------


## S1111S

> Мы говорим про Windows XP? Тогда, в диспетчере устройств, верхнее меню "Вид" - поставьте галку на пункте "Показать скрытые устройства" В появившемся списке "Драйверы устройств не PnP" оно и должно быть.


Как все просто ....) Да, открыл нашел, поставил на автомат, после этого включил последовательно нетбиос и dhcp, адрес получил автоматом, интернет есть. Спасибо!!!)

----------

